# Puppy Potty Spray?



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

What is Puppy Potty Spray? I've heard this mentioned several times on this board. I've never heard of it and was wondering if you could give me more details and/or name brands that you recommend. 

When IzzyBella gets here, we plan on cross training her for indoors and outdoors. We have an enclosed screened-in porch and I thought we'd start with having the pee pads on the inside of the deck doors and gradually move them to the other side of the deck door. The game plan is to have her go stand by the deck door when she has to potty. Plus we will take her outside on nice days to use the grass. It sounds to me as if the potty spray might help in the very beginning.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I did something similiar when I first brought Pippin home. I have a townhouse so no backyard, but I do have a covered front porch. He was pad trained when I got him so I just put a pad by the front door and now he is at the point where he will go either indoors or out, wherever he sees a pad is fair game to him. 

I can't say really help you with the potty training sprays, except to say that I think there are a few brands of puppy pads that already come "scented" so you don't need to use it unless you really think you need to. One word of caution...I ran out and bought some spray in the beginning, used it once...and MAN DID IT STINK! One spray from the bottle and the whole house reeked, I can't even begin to describe the smell except to say that I have never smelled anything quite like it. Maybe it was the particular brand I tried, I can't give you the name because as soon as I regained consciousness...I chucked it in the trash.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We use a puppy potty training spray and its wonderful. I can not smell it at all, but apparently Caesar can because he always goes on the pad. We bought it because when we would go to a different house to visit, he would not remember where the pad was and would sometimes have poo accidents on the floor. Now this doesn't happen anymore. THe brand we use is Simple Solution from Pet'sMart. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

We used a puppy training spay, odorless, to get Syphide to use the wee wee pads. It worked wonders. We only used it a few times before she got the message that the wee wee pads were the place to go. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I didn't use the spray, but I used the drops...I got them at petsmart. They DID smell...definitely NOT odorless to humans..ha ha...I thought it might have helped some...but not a miracle worker at the time. To be honest, I couldn't stand the smell so -it was so bad...that I quit using it...so probably really hard to tell whether it would have worked or not...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Jan 29 2005, 12:24 AM
> *I can't say really help you with the potty training sprays, except to say that I think there are a few brands of puppy pads that already come "scented" so you don't need to use it unless you really think you need to.  One word of caution...I ran out and bought some spray in the beginning, used it once...and MAN DID IT STINK!  One spray from the bottle and the whole house reeked, I can't even begin to describe the smell except to say that I have never smelled anything quite like it.  Maybe it was the particular brand I tried, I can't give you the name because as soon as I regained consciousness...I chucked it in the trash.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Ha ha, I me too... that stuff is horible. It stunk up the whole house... just horible.

The sented wee wee pads are great and I find that are more absorbent too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can scent the pads yourself and save $$$$. Just blot up a bit of urine from either an accident or the first pad and your puppy will be attracted back to his own scent.

That's how I was able to train Lady to use a pad at age 5. I bought a bottle of the spray and the smell about killed me! The ammonia smell was really strong.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I bought the spray for like $7 and I also think it has worked wonders. I havn't really even made a dent in the bottle and I have had it for at least a month. It is like automatic, Tini gets on the pad, smells it and pees INSTANTLY!







It's great!


----------

